# A 200 year riddle or recipe.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Today I did some work around the house and attic cleaning, found two boxes full of books, up in the attic since the 1980`s or so, cooking books, a few copy rights from the 1960`s or so, will check if they have any value latter but what’s interested here is that some of this books have history included with their recipes.
Anyway I came across one recipe that according to the article has been passed down through a Yankee family for 200 years, and this is the way it was written.
Two of meal, one of flour.
One of sweet, two of sour.
Two of soda, one of salt.
Boil three hours without a halt.
Can you guess?


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I was gonna guess some kind of corn bread, until it got to the boiling part. So, then I changed my guess to some kind of grits, not very good grits, but grits. Ha


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have no idea. Come on RTG what is it?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*My guess*

Hot water Corn Bread.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Corn pudding.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken McNuggets


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Christmas Pudding


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> Christmas Pudding


We were thinking along the same line ... 

So ... Christmas Pudding or Cornmeal mush.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

readytogo said:


> Two of meal, one of flour.
> One of sweet, two of sour.
> Two of soda, one of salt.
> Boil three hours without a halt.
> Can you guess?


Except for the baking soda, this sounds kind of like a Polenta recipe.

The boil part could indicate steaming the mixture until it makes up some kind of corn meal?


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

2 cups corn meal
1 cup flour
1 pint sweet milk
2 pints sour milk
2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
Boil 3 hrs

hmmm, what would that make?  Sounds like Corn Mush to me.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Freyadog and Andi beat me to it, my guess was "Christmas" or "Plum" pudding.

I dont put soda in mine, my recipes call for eggs and suet also - could just be a riddle!



Edit: Changed my mind, I think it's a kind of boiled cornbread.

Two of meal, one of flour. -- 2:1 mix of cornmeal to flour
One of sweet, two of sour. -- 1:2 mix of sweet and sour milk
Two of soda, one of salt. -- levening and salt
Boil three hours without a halt.-- Boiled wrapped in a cheese cloth??


If it didn't have the soda, I'd guess it was a pudding(modern) or cooked cereal, some old recipes call for the batter/dough to be tied in a cloth and boiled - could be what it is.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Could be a steamed corn bread... but it sounds a lot like mush ... Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*200 year riddle.*

BROWN BREAD.
2 cups cornmeal
1 cup white or rye flour
1 teasp salt
1/2 cup raisins ,optional
2 teasp baking soda
2 cups sour milk or buttermilk
1 cup molasses
Combine meal,flours, salt and raisins if use.Mix soda into milk and add with molasses to dry ingredients do not over mix just blend well.Fill 2 grease loaf molds half full cover tightly and steam for 3 hours.Removed cover immediately to prevent wetness. Unmold and served hot or cold with plenty of butter.
I haven`t made this yet but I made bread pudding in my crock pot in a buttered stainless steel bowl,by adding water to the pot it creates steam
them by placing a towel under the crock pot glass lid I capture all the moisture that builds up so it won`t fall into the pudding,the pudding came out nice and dry,also by covering the bowl with foil you will also created steam and it will probably ruin the dish.This can probably be made in a steamer on the stove or in the oven in a water bath.I have taken a look at many brown bread recipes and they all have many different ingredients ,this one here is very simple and with ingredients easily available for those times.
Enjoy .


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm gonna give that a try!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I made Boston Brown Bread and Boston Baked Beans once many decades ago. It may have been the stove and oven I used, but both cooked much more quickly than the recipes suggested time. I think that together they could be a good post SHTF meal when provisions are sparse.


----------

